# allroad fmic kit



## DGOMDK (Jul 30, 2007)

Is there a fmic kit for the allroad?
Thanks in advance


----------



## DGOMDK (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: allroad fmic kit (DGOMDK)*

Sorry for the bump...
I guess it would be a custom kit. I just didnt want to go with the awe kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: allroad fmic kit (DGOMDK)*

is there a specific reason you want to go FMIC on this car? you can get upgraded SMICs that are _wayyyy_ more efficient.
too many people go overboard with FMIC's. Most applications actually lose boost across the FMIC with the pressure drops you get.


----------



## DGOMDK (Jul 30, 2007)

The only reason would be to save a few dollars. After carefully reading AMS website, and looking at the reason why there's no fmic for the AR. I think saving up for the smic won't be to bad. Plus I wanted something a little different.. But oh well, smic it is..


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (DGOMDK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DGOMDK* »_The only reason would be to save a few dollars. After carefully reading AMS website, and looking at the reason why there's no fmic for the AR. I think saving up for the smic won't be to bad. Plus I wanted something a little different.. But oh well, smic it is..

well you should always get what you _want_, really.... but yeah the reason you don't see FMICs for allroads are because they are not as efficient and really would be more expensive, what with running all new piping.








but yeah, if saving a couple of bucks is your goal, than a FMIC is _not_ for you


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: allroad fmic kit (DGOMDK)*

RS6 intercoolers are your best investment here. So, I've heard.


----------



## PxTx (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: allroad fmic kit (eurocars)*

I beleive 034 offer one of the best kits for the 2.7. This one is for the S4 cars, but they might have something for an allraod.









http://www.034motorsport.com/product_info.php?cPath=28_62&products_id=18030



_Modified by PxTx at 9:03 PM 11-20-2008_


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: allroad fmic kit (PxTx)*

JHM 









http://www.jhmotorsports.com/s...d=212


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: allroad fmic kit (PxTx)*

how about where i can get that shroud?


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: allroad fmic kit (Gberg888GLI)*

034 Motorsport give them a call.


----------



## DGOMDK (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: allroad fmic kit (Mcstiff)*

So, this kit is for S4/A6 cars. I think AWE is what I will go with...I checked ER website and they look about the same. Can anyone emphasize the difference between the A6 & allroad front bumper and the supports? 


_Modified by DGOMDK at 9:05 AM 11-25-2008_


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: allroad fmic kit (DGOMDK)*

Which one? Sounds like the 034 ducts are any 2.7T. JHM offers the FMIC kit for the B5 and has vents for SMICs. 


_Modified by Mcstiff at 10:03 AM 11-25-2008_


----------



## DGOMDK (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: allroad fmic kit (Mcstiff)*

Just wondering if they were remotely the close.. If so, why wouldn't the A6 fmic work on the allroad?


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: allroad fmic kit (DGOMDK)*

I would contact JMH re fitting it on a AR. I am pretty sure it has been done.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: allroad fmic kit (Mcstiff)*

allroad & A6 front clips are NOT the same, that's why.
will the A6 FMIC fit on the allroad? i have no idea, but i'd lean toward "no", or else the manufacturer of said FMIC kit would have listed the allroad as a functioning application of their product. call and ask them to make sure, but i'd be willing to bet if it fit, they'd list it.


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: allroad fmic kit (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

JHM  Thinks it should work


_Modified by Mcstiff at 1:36 PM 11-26-2008_


----------



## DGOMDK (Jul 30, 2007)

McStiff....Thanks for the link. I would rather not cut/hack the front bumper to install fmic. Heck if they weren't in CA I would volunteer to have it done. Clearly they have not perfected a decent fmic for the allroad....but it would be nice!


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (DGOMDK)*

Sure! Realistically, any FMIC large enough worth doing will prob require some trimming of the bumper. I know one CO AR owner who worked with Autobahn Premier Service in Englewood to install RS6 IC's with his stage 3 and loves them. Might be a good way to go. 
Where in Thornton are ya? I moved up here to the far NE ~ 6 months ago. Work on 120th.










_Modified by Mcstiff at 11:29 PM 11-28-2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: allroad fmic kit (Mcstiff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mcstiff* »_JHM  Thinks it should work

_Modified by Mcstiff at 1:36 PM 11-26-2008_

i don't read that as that it should work. i read that as exactly what i said "they don't know for sure".
in fact, i'd venture to say based on that guy's response that he isn't even that familiar with these cars. the front end of the A6 and allroad is NOT a carbon copy. the part #'s for many pieces on the front ends are completely different. He won't say they will fit b/c they do not know. If you're willing to spend the big bucks to find out, just make sure you let them & us know after you do. 
I still maintain if you are interested in performance & efficiency, you should go a different route. FMIC's are best saved for non-factory turbo kits and Fast & the Furious films.


_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 11:20 AM 12-1-2008_


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: allroad fmic kit (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

He has to be vauge as a representitive of the company. If he is not then sombody will buy it expecting it to bolt right in and have it not work. 
This is pure CYA: 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I don't see why not. But until I get my hands on one or have someone willing to try I can't say for sure. You have the same basic chassis and your bumpers look equally as big. Anything can be made to fit. You would be able to switch back if it didn't fit. All you would have to do is get your bumper off, then bolt it up and hook up the pipes, then see how the bumper fit and what minor clearancing would be needed. For obvious reasons I can't advertise it for those cars yet until I know for sure. 

In my mind; if you can fit RS6 ICs and pipes in an AR then why couldent you fit this? Also, this core fits in an S4. I am willing to bet that the S4 has less wiggle room then the AR. 
If I buy an AR and when I go stage 3 I'll let you know if it fits.










_Modified by Mcstiff at 12:50 PM 12-1-2008_


----------



## DGOMDK (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: (Mcstiff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mcstiff* »_
Where in Thornton are ya? I moved up here to the far NE ~ 6 months ago. Work on 120th.









_Modified by Mcstiff at 11:29 PM 11-28-2008_
 
Oh okay. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Yes, I live off of 132nd & work off of 120th as well.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: allroad fmic kit (Mcstiff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mcstiff* »_If I buy an AR and when I go stage 3 I'll let you know if it fits.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

